# DoorDash Joke. Drops to $4.50



## twinklejones (Jun 25, 2015)

DoorDash Metro phoenix area has dropped delivery from $5.00 to $4.50 including Gilbert Chandler. Citing b/s and possible catering orders. More deliveries yada yada yada. Who the heck orders catering at 8pm at night on Monday -thursday?? Come on

Way to go DoorDash doofies. Never again. Sucks too cause my rating was super high and always on time.

Good riddance


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I got that email and there excuses didn't make sense. They've overhired and now they can cut rates. If you're not on the scheduler by 7:05AM, good luck in finding any busy shifts.

Or you can drive in the Tempe mess and make an extra 25 cents per delivery. No thanks.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

There are rate drops in several Dallas delivery areas as well (some are being cut to $4, some to $4.50).

I agree on the reasoning being nonsense... as increasing orders per driver/hour requires their system to provide an increased number of batch orders (which, with the increasing fleet of drivers, seems to be happening less and less).

I actually received a follow-up email after inquiring to support which was responded with a further confusing statement:
"This change is being made to accommodate the growing number of dashers in your market to provide increased opportunity for people to earn." ... Yeah, right, got it.

Once the reductions are put into place, I plan to see if these reductions are being passed to the customer. If that is the case, then I can see this (possibly) increasing order volume by a small margin. If this results in my being able to average 3.5 orders/hour, then it's a big win. If I am still only at 2.25 orders/hour, then my earnings will decrease by about $20-25/week.


----------



## twinklejones (Jun 25, 2015)

I average 2 per hour on my best day. Typically its about 1.5. Restaurants are slow, placing the order on fast food, or dumb doordash hasn't placed the order yet. I think I did 3 orders in one hour once ever. My best to you but this was a part time thing for a reason. Way to screw it up DoorDash. "I'm a Dasher"! No you are sir a prancer.


----------



## twinklejones (Jun 25, 2015)

Ita been super slow in my area so I dont believe a word they say. Its all yada yada yada. Im gone. Not even waiting until August 15th. Thanks for screwing us DDD!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

twinklejones said:


> I average 2 per hour on my best day. Typically its about 1.5. Restaurants are slow, placing the order on fast food, or dumb doordash hasn't placed the order yet. I think I did 3 orders in one hour once ever. My best to you but this was a part time thing for a reason. Way to screw it up DoorDash. "I'm a Dasher"! No you are sir a prancer.


Interesting information. Two per hour is pretty standard, and usually within a 3-4 hour shift I'll have enough to push that up over (so in 4 hours I would have 9-10 orders).

I also only accept orders that work for me. For example, I will not accept a fast food order that requires 10+ minutes of travel time to reach the restaurant (however, in general, I don't mind fast food orders when I know the restaurant has their shit together - a good fast food place will have me in and out the door in just a couple of minutes).

Currently sitting at 80% acceptance rate, and there have been no issues communicated to me about needing to improve that. There have been nights where I have declined more orders than I accepted (I specifically remember one shift where I had 14 declined, 7 accepted).


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I like most fast food orders where we place the order. Taco Bell and Filibertos are great in/out. But forget McDonald's or especially Five Guys.

I'll only accept Panda Express if it's a decent size order and it's not outside the zone.

One thing I've especially found in Chandler is that for a place-it-yourself order, you have to check the delivery address. They'll send you miles out of the way because they don't know the area.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Interesting, the Five Guys orders I've received here in Dallas area have all been pre-ordered by DoorDash. There has been a short wait upon arrival, but for the most part it's just walk in, pay, walk out.

I've also been thinking about using the smartphone apps for various fast food places to pre-order items (Taco Bell, Chick-Fil A, etc., have these). Haven't actually done that yet because both of those restaurants are typically fast.


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

meh - we all cried foul when DD got rid of their distance boost payments 6+ months ago, but many of us are still here anyway.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

ADefaultUser said:


> meh - we all cried foul when DD got rid of their distance boost payments 6+ months ago, but many of us are still here anyway.


Distance boosts would be nice to have again. I've seen a few orders come across my screen that were ~7 miles from restaurant to customer, no reason the customer shouldn't pay a premium for long-range delivery.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

We've had our first full week of the lowered rates and I definitely noticed the decline in my averages. I also think they must have cut the support staff as well because I've seen an increase in the number of "your order hasn't been place yet". Waiting an extra 10-20 minutes to get the order placed hurts my income more than the 50 cent delivery fee cut.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Tequila Jake - I also saw a couple of restaurants shift away from pre-ordered food (although I spoke with people at both locations, and in these cases, it was due to problems the restaurants had been having and was done at their request).

The area I work also shifted from $5 to $4.50 last week, and my earnings were down just about exactly $0.50/delivery (which worked out to about $22 less than other weeks where I did ~45 deliveries).

My biggest complaint about this change is that the discounts aren't being directly passed on to the customers, so this will not necessarily result in "more" delivery requests. Indirectly, the reduction in delivery payout *may* be used for discounts/promotions, but as that is not always transparent as a direct reduction in cost, these cuts mainly look to be benefiting DoorDash.

Just a side note, but all deliveries are paid out at the rate of the delivery area you signed up to work in for any given shift. So if you sign up in a $5 per delivery area... and deliver orders from a $4 or $4.50 area... you get paid $5 per delivery.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Good to know about the delivery area and rate. Unfortunately the nearest $5 area is almost 20 miles away for me.

Another slow night here yesterday. I got a pickup on the border of my area, delivered well into Tempe. I immediately got a ping for an order 5 miles away in the wrong direction (but back in my area) for $5 from McDonald's and let it time out. The app pauses me so I go back online and immediately get the same ping but it disconnects. 

So I don't want this order, so I pause and head to the nearest hotspot in my area. It's been about 15 minutes and I resume the dash and get the same $5 McDonald's ping, now about 8 miles away. I decline and call it a night. Apparently nobody was willing to take this order and it just kept going around to all the drivers.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

It only gets busier for them not you! You can only complete so many trips per hour. They really think they are fooling you? #laughable


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> It only gets busier for them not you! You can only complete so many trips per hour. They really think they are fooling you? #laughable


While true, that you can only complete so many trips per hour, when there are abundant orders coming through, it increases the potential for batched orders which will increase your trips per hour, as well as has the added benefit of receiving orders that may have been placed 10-15 minutes prior to placement with you (which should have no wait time on pickup).

When I knock out 10+ trips in 3 hours, I'm usually pretty happy with the results.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime - I'm not happy about the reductions either, just making the best of the gig while it still bears fruit. So long as I'm keeping my earnings over $1/mile it works for me - once it slips below that line I will move on.


----------

